# Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

So our plan is to have our 2001 Audi Allroad on aftermarket bags by the end of the year. Allroad's were produced from 2001 to 2005 and all came with adaptive air suspension. The original suspension is made by continental teves and is know for having failures in the following areas: Controll modules, airsprings, shocks, valve block, compressor and level sensors. Another thing to note is that allroads are made on the same chasis as the C5 A6 Quattro Avant. Our plan is to remove the factory air suspension and run a complete aftermarket system. To do this we will have to do a number of things such as remove the old air suspension and convert the Allroad to run C5 A6 quattro Avant suspension. The reason for this is because there are no shocks and struts avaliable for the allroad because their shocks are part of the airspring assembly. When converted to the A6 suspension we will have our choice of the many different struts avaliable for the A6. There will be some integration problems along the way because some of the allroad's functions (self leveling headlights for example) rely on sensors found on the factory air suspension. These sensors will be swapped over to the aftermarket suspension to prevent other systems from being affected by the install of aftermarket air.
The parts needed for the allroad to A6 suspension conversion:
2x A6 front spring caps 8D0 412 065F
4x M8x1.25 nuts and lock washers
2x A6 rear suspension mounts 8E0 512 149H
2x A6 rear spring caps 8D0 412 065F
2x A6 rear bumpstops 4B0 512 131L
Struts we plan to use:
Koni Sport Front's: Manufacturer Part #: 82-2488SPORT 
Koni Sport Rears: Manufacturer Part #: 82-2465SPORT 
Bags we plan to use:
Universal Air Suspension Aerosports all around (4-9.25")
For now we have decided to play with the stock air suspension until our parts are ordered in the next few months. So we plugged in the vagcom and began to play.....the procedure we performed is called the "402 mod" because the height from center of wheel to the top of the fender on a stock allroad in level 2 is 402mm. This is actually a calibration procedure used by audi to reset to vehicle to factory ride height after an airspring replacement. More info can be found on allroadfaq.com. We lowered our vehicle 25mm....and here are the results:








Tuckin 16's next to a dodge magnum:








This is going to be a slow build...so don't expect to see it finished within a month or even 6 months...It's a project that I wanted to document every step of the way.


_Modified by diive4sho at 12:47 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (diive4sho)*

looks like quite an undertaking, but should have awesome results. definitely keep us updated on it. and good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (dashrendar)*

It's about time! Can't wait to see updates on this.
Also, do you have any pics of the Allroad suspension? I feel like there's an easier way to do it than converting to an A6 suspension...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (Capt. Obvious)*

that's how the coilover install's are preformed on allroads...we are going to use the same concept
there are some good pics in this install guide:
coilover conversion


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (diive4sho)*

To clarify I will be converting my upper and lower mounts to accept A6 suspension....same way the car would be if it were not an allroad...
Also I plan to use the oem air suspension controll buttons for full raise and pancake..just incase I'm driving down the road and need to raise it up fast to avoid road debris...the factory buttong will be more accessable than the switchbox I will have in my armrest......there are two buttons....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_To clarify I will be converting my upper and lower mounts to accept A6 suspension....same way the car would be if it were not an allroad...
Also I plan to use the oem air suspension controll buttons for full raise and pancake..just incase I'm driving down the road and need to raise it up fast to avoid road debris...the factory buttong will be more accessable than the switchbox I will have in my armrest......there are two buttons....









Post some pics of the buttons, and suspension. This is very interesting. People ask me every day how to use there factory air ride.
We usually rip it all out and start fresh.
I will follow this build for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_there are some good pics in this install guide:
coilover conversion 

The front suspension on the A6 is almost identical to the front suspension on my car. Keep an eye on my thread because I'm going to be re-doing my front suspension this weekend and the things I'm doing and the reasons I'm doing it will be important for you to take note of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket ([email protected])*

I'll take pictures of my actual suspension sometime this weekend 
A diagram of the factory air








The dash buttons are one for up and one for down....there are four levels that allroads can be at...level one is the lowest and 4 is the highest....inbetween the buttons is a indicator to tell you which level you are in and whether or not you have the suspension in manual mode. Manual mode allows the driver to lock the vehicle in one setting, otherwise the faster you go the lowert he vechicle goes, level one is activated at 75mph just for referance.
I'll take pics of the buttons later
thanks for the support so far guys.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
The front suspension on the A6 is almost identical to the front suspension on my car. Keep an eye on my thread because I'm going to be re-doing my front suspension this weekend and the things I'm doing and the reasons I'm doing it will be important for you to take note of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I noticed that while I was reading your build thread....
Why are you changing the front?? camber issues? forks too long??


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
I noticed that while I was reading your build thread....
Why are you changing the front?? camber issues? forks too long??

Forks are too long and the bags are rubbing on the upper control arm bolts when fully deflated.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (Capt. Obvious)*

I plan on using the single bellow bags instead of the double bellows that you have...she's gonna sit LOW


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_I plan on using the single bellow bags instead of the double bellows that you have...she's gonna sit LOW

You can still use the double bellow bags and have nothing but room. We're limited not by the suspension itself, but by the rest of the car around it.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

it looks nice to begin with, cant wait to see it done


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

thank you









The buttons I was refering to.....one will be "all up" and the other will be "all down"








They are close to the steering wheel so they will be within reach at all times...for example when I encounter road debris or when I'm sittin at a light next to a mini truck hittin his switches...I can hit my switch all sly and stuff and they'll go


















_Modified by diive4sho at 7:43 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

Darrick pointed me to this thread.... coincidentally i have an allroad and was asking him about swapping to aftermarket air.
Any updates on this? I too was wondering why exactly you would have to put standard A6 suspension in to add bags? I'm interested in seeing how this turns out. Have you made any progress?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Unless you can find some koni's that are made for an allroad you HAVE to go with A6 avant suspension...








As you know the allroad came with factory air so there are no aftermarket struts made for them....(I know I know 2bennett but I want more options)....but there are struts made for the C5A6 avant chasis so that's what I'll be using.....I am goign to use the coilover conversion DIY's as a guide but I'm most likely going to have to come up with some of my own mounts and such to get this all to work. 
UPDATES:
Nothing really....I bought a mk2 on the cheap ($200) for a daily when the AR goes under the knife and I'm trying to get it road worthy, So not much has been done to the AR yet....plan to start really getting into it in a few months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Unless you can find some koni's that are made for an allroad you HAVE to go with A6 avant suspension...








As you know the allroad came with factory air so there are no aftermarket struts made for them....(I know I know 2bennett but I want more options)....but there are struts made for the C5A6 avant chasis so that's what I'll be using.....I am goign to use the coilover conversion DIY's as a guide but I'm most likely going to have to come up with some of my own mounts and such to get this all to work. 
UPDATES:
Nothing really....I bought a mk2 on the cheap ($200) for a daily when the AR goes under the knife and I'm trying to get it road worthy, So not much has been done to the AR yet....plan to start really getting into it in a few months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ok well here's part two of my question - you are making air kits soon? Am i to believe that will include the custom bits for the Allroad? I am not mechanically inclined whatsoever (don't beat me up, just not my thing), so i never do the labor myself. I once attempted to change the suspension on a civic i owned ten years ago and i actually completely immobilized it. so yeah i suck at technical stuff. 
Anyway my point being i would like to buy a "kit" for the allroad, but obviously there are none out there. If there are custom parts required, will you be duplicating/producing these parts? If so i am interested.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i guess what i'm getting at is i get the A6 avant suspension (can i get the factory suspension or do i have to get a custom koni/bilstein setup? I'm not interested in performance, just reliability. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 2:08 AM 3-11-2008_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_making air kits soon that will include the custom bits for the Allroad 
there are custom parts required will be duplicating/producing these parts

I'm not an advertiser on here...this was merely for information...but I edited some of what you already wrote and all of it is correct


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
i guess what i'm getting at is i get the A6 avant suspension (can i get the factory suspension or do i have to get a custom koni/bilstein setup? I'm not interested in performance, just reliability. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 2:08 AM 3-11-2008_

you could go with the factory a6 suspension but then the allroad would lose it's charm...an aftermarket air suspension kit will be more reliable than the factory system and the ar won't lose it's charm.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
I'm not an advertiser on here...this was merely for information...but I edited some of what you already wrote and all of it is correct









outstanding!

_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
you could go with the factory a6 suspension but then the allroad would lose it's charm...an aftermarket air suspension kit will be more reliable than the factory system and the ar won't lose it's charm.









how would factory A6 avant suspension with an aftermarket airbag setup not have "charm"?








i'm just talking about saving money... obviously don't buy the ferrari if you're not going to go fast, you know? i want quality, but don't need the extra features i'm not going to use. i won't be autocrossing this thing....


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I misunderstood your question....I thought you were talking about just a6 suspension....not air ride.
the reason for the Koni's is because the factory struts are not designed to go as low as the bags will make them....the koni's sports will last much longer because they are designed with lowering in mind....they are a good mix of low cost and high reliability. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus I don't think the factory struts would be much cheaper...you know how audi is


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Can't wait to see the ending result with this project


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_I misunderstood your question....I thought you were talking about just a6 suspension....not air ride.
the reason for the Koni's is because the factory struts are not designed to go as low as the bags will make them....the koni's sports will last much longer because they are designed with lowering in mind....they are a good mix of low cost and high reliability. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus I don't think the factory struts would be much cheaper...you know how audi is









good point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
well i'm interested in this so when things are starting to look good, let me know


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_ I am not mechanically inclined whatsoever (don't beat me up, just not my thing), so i never do the labor myself. I once attempted to change the suspension on a civic i owned ten years ago and i actually completely immobilized it. so yeah i suck at technical stuff. 

Better save up your money then, because I'm not installing that sh*t for free sucka!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Time is money


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Better save up your money then, because I'm not installing that sh*t for free sucka!
















yeah you ain't lyin. I have a separate "Darrick budget" i'm putting aside. It's some cash, a lot of beer, and some hookers.


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
UPDATES:
Nothing really....I bought a mk2 on the cheap ($200) for a daily when the AR goes under the knife and I'm trying to get it road worthy, So not much has been done to the AR yet....plan to start really getting into it in a few months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats a bummer cause my bags are on their way out, and my girlfriend killed my mk2.....


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dotkarmasutra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dotkarmasutra* »_ and my girlfriend killed my mk2.....

you know what they say....an eye for an eye


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
you know what they say....a GLi for a GLi


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dotkarmasutra)*


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

maybe this is a stupid question... but could you just swap out the factory bags with universal ones and then replace the existing air tank/pump setup with the newer/bigger/stronger aftermarket setup? This way you wouldn't have to swap out the whole suspension, use the existing plumbing, maintain headlight levelling, etc....


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_maybe this is a stupid question... but could you just swap out the factory bags with universal ones and then replace the existing air tank/pump setup with the newer/bigger/stronger aftermarket setup? This way you wouldn't have to swap out the whole suspension, use the existing plumbing, maintain headlight levelling, etc....

It's a good thought in theory but most likely won't work...they operate off of different pressures, the factory lines are 1/8"...tiny...and I'm sure integration would not be favorable because why would you want to run a nice air suspension system off of the factory controller when they go bad all the time. I just want to eliminate all of the factory weak points...and that entire system is one of them.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Thought this would interest you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

^ who's car is that?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dotkarmasutra)*

Gonna run her on Koni's and H&R race springs till I sell off the factory air suspension....







...Plus I've always wanted to see what it would feel like w/o the boat like air ride....if I can run a [email protected] (1.9 60') with air ....wonder what she'll do with some stiff springs...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Thought this would interest you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Very nice....but somethin g is not so allroad about that....maybe it's the headlights, or bumper, or lack of roof rails that's throwin me off but something's up







either way


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

So I decided to find the limits of this stock suspension today....wow...I can't even fit a soda can under the control arms....or the cats....or the mufflers...lol
When I first put the wheels on with a 25mm 402 mod








NOW








Rigged up some brackets for the leveling sensors....on top of the already 25mm drop from 402 mod.
















The tires are resting on the fenderliners....err more like pushing them up....whatever....It's friggin low


_Modified by diive4sho at 6:52 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

thats about how mine sits. notice the awesome ride quality at that level/setting?







any progress on the aftermarket setup?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

no progress as of yet...busy getting ready for show season....plan to start putting parts together soon....want it done by h2o


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

She now rests on the bump stops when I drop it all the way....lol. No way it can be driven like this....would be too harsh and I would end up shaving down more of the fender liners...I was able to lower it a bit more today


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Trim the bumpstops.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

they're inside the bags


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Then hurry the hell up and get the damn stock suspension off!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

workin on it....trust me...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

and fabricate stuff so you can sell it to me








Yes, i'm still interested in doing this as well!


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_and fabricate stuff so you can sell it to me








Yes, i'm still interested in doing this as well!

you're not the only one, i'm not sure if i'll make it through pot hole season....


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dotkarmasutra)*

Picked up the koni's today...














...and the H&R race springs to run while I sell my stock suspension to fund aftermarket....I have a hard time spending money on my own vehicle.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
NOW








_Modified by diive4sho at 6:52 PM 4-7-2008_


its really weird i i think every allroad owner should do this. i mean ive road in diive's car befor but after he lowered it the ride qualty was so much better it was crazy. 


_Modified by mystthebird at 12:03 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_its really weird i i think every allroad woner should do this. i mean ive road in diive's car befor but after he lowered it the ride qualty was so much better it was crazy. 

i hope your comment was heaping with sarcasm, because after i lowered mine it rides like absolute ass.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

he's joking....It's like a portable moon bounce now


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

we need updates Brandon. 
overdue.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I know...long over due....but sadly enough there isn't much to update on...Still have to pick up the rear shocks and spring mounts...then take a weekend and put the koni's and H&R race springs...find a buyer for the factory suspension...and then it's air ride time...
I told you this was going to be a slow process


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

is it possible to use the OEM bags and struts and just upgrade the compressor, tank, accumulators and management?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

yes but the OEM bags are prone to failure...and the lines are super small (5/32")


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

ah
I was under one the other day and looking at the bags. they seemed pretty beefy. Didn't check the lines though. They were replacing the OEM electric pumps. The tech said they tend to go around 75k


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_till I sell off the factory air suspension....

wonder how much you'd get for that?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Finally got my bags ordered....slow and steady right?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Finally got my bags ordered....slow and steady right?

jesus brandon you're killing me.








i'm thinking about piecing together my own kit, depending on your forecasting for this. I'd rather run off your experience though..... so might as well wait.
i just can't afford the extra downtime and $$ investment of pioneering this right now. good luck bro, let me know if i can help with ANYthing as i'll be right behind you in this overall project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I talked for over an hour with Zakk at universal today...we threw some ideas around for the allroad and came up with some really good ideas and they are all for helping the allroad community.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

You have any broken oem parts laying around? bags with holes in them, dead compressors, frozen valve blocks etc....let me know.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_You have any broken oem parts laying around? bags with holes in them, dead compressors, frozen valve blocks etc....let me know.









i don't, thank god.... 
my air suspension is all original and i wanted to go aftermarket before it "dies", so to speak. I also don't want to put standard suspension in for a period and sell the factory system to fund the aftermarket... i just want to go straight to aftermarket. i know, i'm picky.
but i'm willing to help with anything other than offering spare parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
EDIT: We can start our own society. Aftermarket Airroads or Airroads or some crap, kinda have fun with the low life society











_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 4:35 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
EDIT: We can start our own society. Aftermarket Airroads or Airroads or some crap, kinda have fun with the low life society










so it begins...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
so it begins...

post your build thread while you're at it. i'm so pissed i missed the finishing of the rears.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
post your build thread while you're at it. i'm so pissed i missed the finishing of the rears.









cant really do that man, no one ever takes pics... fronts will be in this weekend though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just need to completely figure out what im gonna do for the floor


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
cant really do that man, no one ever takes pics... fronts will be in this weekend though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just need to completely figure out what im gonna do for the floor









i took some pics of your setup.








call me this weekend when you're going to finish and i'll come down.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

AirRoads it is....My beater is almost finished so I'm getting a little more serious about the allroad...and now I can deal with the down time..thank god for rabbits


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait.


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

got a couple of freshly blown front springs


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dotkarmasutra)*

Than sucks....U gonna replace with OEM ???
I should have my first set of billet mounts finished this week...Then it's time for testing....


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

watching eagerly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

waiting on my 6061 aluminum bar to come in first....Got enough to make 6 cars worth once they are tested and I confirm fittment on my car...then it's go time making a kit that piggybacks the allroad system and a full aftermarket for them as well. I'll post pics asap


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

thanks for all your work on this Brandon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

got some measuring done today for the brackets....still a good bit of work to be done before I have a final set I am happy with...as usual I will keep you guys updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Dive i cant wait for this to get done!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the work going into helping further VW/audi people get on air tho


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

yo b sent you a PM or two.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Got 'em.....Replied


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_thanks for all your work on this Brandon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the work going into helping further VW/audi people get on air tho









Danke!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

bitte!








(we should be danke-ing you!







)


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Came up with yet another design for the front brackets after talking with zack at universal......so I'm gonna make one of each and try them out and see how I like them.. I like where this is going...bolts on just like the factory bags...no drilling required (see coilover installs on allroads)


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

see, now THAT is awesome. you're making it so we could do the whole thing install in a day after you have finished fabbing the "kit"... LOVE it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

sadly yes it's already been done. 
and they are already pumping up when i come to a stop; is this normal?
i mean i expected that when i bought the car with 70k but with a brand new set up front, installed by audi.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dotkarmasutra)*

have you checked them with soapy water yet to see where they are leaking....whether it's the oring or the actual bag?


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

can only assume audi replaced everything that needed it.









as for the old ones 6yrs and 120k, i'm suprized they made it that far; even if they were not leaking... 

at the moment i barely have time to wash my car let alone crawl under it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dotkarmasutra)*

tell me about it....


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Here are the promised pics...
The top of the OEM bag destroyed...removed the clamp and cut the upper mount in half..









The OEM Top mount next to the New mount....the 3 studs will be used to bolt the assembly to the vehicle..lock washers and nuts will go on the engine bay side of the studs on top of the "top hat" of the suspension... As you can see in this pic the holes for the aerosport were not yet drilled.









Holes now drilled to bolt the Aerosport to the Bracket and as you can see in the previous pic studs will be installed in the 3 smaller holes.









Tomorrow I will drill the center hole for the strut shaft and counter sink the holes for the Aerosport mounting bolts.......to be continued

_Modified by diive4sho at 7:55 PM 8-14-2008_

_Modified by diive4sho at 4:13 PM 8-15-2008_


_Modified by diive4sho at 4:14 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

we should trade bumpers















looking good man, keep at it


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i always thought the allroad would look hot lowered or even bagged since they have those badass fenders


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowWabbit)*

sorry man I did take measurements but it was late last night and I will post them up tonight


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

You are the man....


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

how is it going with the mounts man?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Grig85)*

*cough*


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

had a death in the family....and been busy gettin other cars ready for H2O...once again the allroad project goes on the back burner (but at least it's still on the stove







)


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

oh sorry to hear about the loss in your family.
yeah H20 is def. a priority over project ar. sorry for busting your balls on this B! sometimes we lose sight on the important things when we're excited for our own personal luxuries!


----------



## bobpants (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

hope the family's ok. question for when you return...
- Will your new suspension set up bypass the AR's height adjustment controls entirely?
- Regardless, will you still be able to raise and lower?
- Will it raise/lower faster?
- Will you have a larger range, i.e. lower/higher than stock?
- Did you have a wide selection of the best aftermarket solution, or did you have to hope for the best with these parts?
- Finally, I'm close to Wilmington, DE. Do you feel comfortable doing this install as a custom job for customers?
Thanks a bunch and best to your family!


----------



## bobpants (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

One more ?... Where will the air tank be to feed the bags in your mod? Do you use what Audi has in the car already, or will you place Universal's big tank and compressor in the back of the vehicle??? I'm hoping that it's not the latter.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bobpants)*

Thanks for the kind words everyone...I have the brackets all finished....finally...and I'll post some pics soon..I found a source for the proper metric fittings required to mate this to the allroad system and we're working with zack at universal air suspension to create the rear brackets then it's go time. The specifics of the kit will be revealed when we formally introduce it to the market for sale.....until then all I can say is there will be 2 options, Piggy-back, and Full aftermarket


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I really want to see the front setup


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I really want to see the setup on my car









fixed

sorry about your loss diive.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_..until then all I can say is there will be 2 options, Piggy-back, and Full aftermarket <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> 

can you clarify on that? thanks!


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

dude heath has been trying to get a hold of you so you could bag his Rs6


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (97audia4)*

I spoke with him at H20...haven't heard anything since
Let him know I'm still down to help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

yo b! looks good man, got any updates? i'm ready to give you some


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

just pm'd you back


----------



## bobpants (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

diive4sho, I'm an interested prospective customer in the Philly area. Would you mind uploading pictures of the finished product here? Will be nice to know there's a great alternative to the suspension.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (bobpants)*

yo would your put your car on the ground already geeze


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

any updates on this?


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

brandon is a slacker







i kid i kid


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_brandon is a slacker







i kid i kid

no justin is the truth...
The allroad project takes a backseat to everything else considering it's my personal daily...Updates should hopefully be coming soon I wanna get this finished already


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
no justin is the truth...
The allroad project takes a backseat to everything else considering it's my personal daily...Updates should hopefully be coming soon I wanna get this finished already









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














DO it!!!! this thing gonna be ready for SnG?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

It could be if I really cared to have it done for then...
Just changed the brake pads a few hours ago
Next on the list:
Rear main seal
Cam shaft seals
Valve Cover Gaskets
Downpipes
RS4 Clutch
Flywheel
Tie Rod ends
Control arms (upper and Lower)
Cat Back
Easily a few grand worth of parts...easily
As for the air ride I have all the stuff lying around to do it I just have to put it all together and put it on after I get all the service related work finished.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

dang skip you got alot on your plate


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_It could be if I really cared to have it done for then...
Just changed the brake pads a few hours ago
Next on the list:
Rear main seal
Cam shaft seals
Valve Cover Gaskets
Downpipes
RS4 Clutch
Flywheel
Tie Rod ends
Control arms (upper and Lower)
Cat Back
Easily a few grand worth of parts...easily
As for the air ride I have all the stuff lying around to do it I just have to put it all together and put it on after I get all the service related work finished. 


ill help







im gonna txt you later. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

RS6 kit on this thing is amazing


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_









that A6 doesnt look like an allroad...a few key features are missing (but could have been deleated when they did all that paint work)...most importantly the rear arch gives it away...allroads are flat then have the plastic flare...that pic shows a metal 1/4 flare with the allroad flare attached...
regardless it is LOW


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

^ true on that, roof is smoth too not allroadlike


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

sunroof too....maybe if they were very ambitious they could have gotten rid of all that b4 paint...but then why wouldnt you just get an a6? ....whatever
So I put the struts together today and put the fittings on the bags...and that was about it....but they look pretty all assembled


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

some allroads came from factory sans sunroof.
as a fellow ar owner, i would like to see how this project progresses


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

im not new to air by all means, but i am looking into buying an A6. I never knew that the allroads were on air...







. This may sound like a dumb question but i just don't know. is there just two buttons inside that make this go up and down, or is there no buttons at all?? I know it is self adjusting but is there a button to raise and lower it?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FirstVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstVDub* »_im not new to air by all means, but i am looking into buying an A6. I never knew that the allroads were on air...







. This may sound like a dumb question but i just don't know. is there just two buttons inside that make this go up and down, or is there no buttons at all?? I know it is self adjusting but is there a button to raise and lower it?









IIRC there is 3 buttons to control your ride hight. lower (not low by no means)/ normal/ and hi as phuk


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

there are two buttons and the other "button" is a display/height indicator
4 Stock settings
3 finger
4 finger
Fist
Head


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_there are two buttons and the other "button" is a display/height indicator
4 Stock settings
3 finger
4 finger
Fist
Head









i knew a girl like that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
had to trade her a$$ in, for the obvious reasons...
how is the build coming along?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet? is it done yet?


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

chea


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

nope...
I have everything needed (obviously) execpt free time...Ah free time...how I long for thee
Maybe I should put together a little progress report here...I'll see what I can whip up


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_nope...
I have everything needed (obviously) execpt free time...Ah free time...how I long for thee
Maybe I should put together a little progress report here...I'll see what I can whip up









doo it son


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

So I tore the allroad apart and made a template for a bracket. Than cut and welded a prototype. Tore the car apart again for testing and to check clearances and this was the result:








I still need to get a laser cut version made once I tweak it a little bit and chose the exact strut I want for the rears. Then yet another test fit....then test fit the entire kit (fronts as well) and drive it for a couple months



_Modified by diive4sho at 2:39 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

fixed the pic... and for those that asked via PM they are 16's with some balloon winter tires


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Fronts are on and I'm putting them through the paces







very pleased with the result so far... (btw I'm piggybacking it with the factory management)


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*



diive4sho(btw I'm piggybacking it with the factory management)
[IMG said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif[/IMG]


Sickness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

schwing


----------



## NocturnalFabrications (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

the kit u put together looks good and the car looks pretty mean now with that kamber u got going on now. must feel werid driving it again after having to drive the rabbit for 3 weeks


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (NocturnalFabrications)*

considering it literally has 10X the hp of the rabbit...yes it feels like a rocket


----------



## NocturnalFabrications (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

yeah but it pulls some of the nastiest 3 wheel ive ever seen


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_To clarify I will be converting my upper and lower mounts to accept A6 suspension....same way the car would be if it were not an allroad...
Also I plan to use the oem air suspension controll buttons for full raise and pancake..just incase I'm driving down the road and need to raise it up fast to avoid road debris...the factory buttong will be more accessable than the switchbox I will have in my armrest......there are two buttons....










oh man, part numbers for those buttons?


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

^??


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (ZoomBy)*

How do these buttons work ? just + and - and one + for the lighting ?!


----------



## Sundee (Oct 7, 2009)

Those buttons are nice ... I'd like to know part numbers as well


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

any more updates?
I been patiently waiting


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

sooo...any news?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

You guys know Arnott makes Air Bags specifically for going lower then stock now?
Gen II Allroad Bags
http://www.arnottindustries.co....html








http://www.arnottindustries.co....html










_Modified by G60 Carat at 11:03 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_You guys know Arnott now makes Air Bags specifically for going lower then stock now?

Very interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_You guys know Arnott makes Air Bags specifically for going lower then stock now?

They are factory replacements so they still use the OEM 1/8'' line (i think it might even be smaller then that), which is painfully slow, no tanks so nothing on reserve, etc. The Arnott setup is good for those whoose OEM stuff is failing and want a good comparable setup for cheaper, but they are not the ideal solution for those who want to get LOW, as they will not put you anywhere near the drop that an aftermarket setup will.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

BS on the bags not going low enough. They go lower then you can possibly drive. If you want to rest frame on the ground, buy a Impala. You can take apart Arnott stuff, and you can easily remove the bump stops all together. But they come with shorter then stock bump stops as it is. Yes they have small air lines, so a fast up/down is out. I say Man Up and just go Hydro SA!
You do understand that one car based offroad variant (Volvo XC, Scooby Outback, etc) has ever completed the Land Rover test course right? And do you know what that one vehicle was? 
So well low is fine, but I bought the Allroad because I live in the artic and I already have one useless low car!











_Modified by G60 Carat at 11:03 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_BS on the bags not going low enough. Then go lower then you can possibly drive, if you want to rest frame on the ground, buy a Impala. You cantake apart Arnott stuff, so you can remove the bump stops all together, also they come with shorter then stock bump stops as it is. Small lines though so a fast up/down is out. Man up and just go Hydro SA!
You do understand that one car based off road variant (Volvo XC, Scooby Outback, etc) has ever completed the Land Rover test course right? And do you know what that one vehicle was? So low is fine, but I bought the Allroad because I live in the artic and I already have one useless low car!










Engrish? Maybe take an ENGLISH class. Then get on the internet.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (wRek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wRek* »_

Engrish? Maybe take an ENGLISH class. Then get on the internet.








SA


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I sanitized that posting for you. Thank you for enlightening me to my monumental ignorance. I do solemnly promise to always bring my “Engrish to English” pocket dictionary with me to the Air Ride forum, for this and every post forthcoming. I was garishly incognizant that it was a prerequisite for posting.
My guileless apology for bringing such a discombobulating post to your irreproachable forum.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

I see somebody recently discovered http://www.thesaurus.com.
Welcome to the internet.


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Converting an audi allroad from factory air to aftermarket (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_oh man, part numbers for those buttons?

the entire switch group comes as a block.... 2 options depending on year...
4Z7 927 139 -- switch for suspension levell- ing system and electronic stabilisation program -esp- / F >> 4B-1-200 000
/
4Z7 927 139 A -- switch for suspension levell- ing system and electronic stabilisation program -esp- / F 4B-2-000 001>>
/

there is also a color code version 
4Z7927139A 5PR ... normally 5PR would be a 'black' part. How that is different than the the other 2 parts, i don't know as they are also black...










_Modified by BrothersinArms at 3:20 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Welcome to the internet. 

Well allow me to play the roll of Captain Obvious this time. You've been a member on Vortex for a little over 3 years and have near 18,000 posts.......








*Welcome to Vortex, you're pretty excited huh?*








The first "Take an english class?" comment wasn't nessecary. I posted quickly on a portable device. You want "Engrish" go check out the MKII and MKIII forums. That guy wants to be a douche, fine be that's his choice.


_Modified by G60 Carat at 3:44 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

chill the eff out. its the internet...... let it go.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

Ok I'm chill....wait. What were we talking about.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Ok I'm chill....wait. What were we talking about. 


airride, some like it low. some like the utility


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

wow... havent checked this in a while. 
Finished the rear brackets. Changing out the controlarms and tierod ends when the weather breaks. Then it's time to throw all the aftermarket air stuff in and put the new wheels on. 
I've been more focused on my vnt-15 1.6TD build lately.


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

i don't know why i watch this tread...i got all excited there were new posts to find this ****


----------



## bobpants (Sep 22, 2008)

diive4sho - I've heard modest reviews of the Gen II. Who knows, maybe your AR mod is marketable and competitive if you could standardize it. Lots of AR fanatics out there. I'm local and am interested. Great idea...still hanging with this thread...


----------



## awdcrazy (Jun 16, 2005)

Anyupdate here? I have been waiting in the shadows to see a sweet solution come out for this car that was reliable and faster!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

This is the slowest of the three builds I have going on right now. It'll get done though


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hybrid Allroad - front coil over, rear air?*

I would like to keep my air suspension (currently Gen II Arnott air bags and Arnott/Bilstein shocks all around), but are NOT happy with the damping the shocks provide (bouncy in front).

Currently working with Bilstein to revalve the shocks.
Also working on modifying some higher damping Koni shocks to use with air bags.

Since the front shocks of the AR are said to be a close (perfect) switch fit with A6 (sedan or Avant?), and upgraded coil overs are available: I may give it a try and put 2 aftermarket coil overs in the front (and for now keep the rear air suspension). 

Is that feasible?

I would need to find a dummy method to 'calm down' the air suspension error messages.
Assuming that the height sensor is a potentiometer, the system could be tricked by reading out the value of the sensors for the respective height setting, and plugging in the required (4) resistors (and a selector switch). to provide the value the system is looking for. 

Has someone taken the height sensor apart yet? Photos? What is in there?


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

G60 Carat said:


> You guys know Arnott makes Air Bags specifically for going lower then stock now?


No, they don't 'go lower'. Arnott claims (but when asked, they admit they don't know) they are stiffer (were NOT able to provide the spring rate for stock vs Gen1 vs Gen2 air springs!!!).

I have them installed, and they are stiffer. BUT, the Bilsteins springs Arnott is selling for the Gen2 are TOTALLY underdampened, front VERY bouncy. Since Bilstein offers to custom valve every shock they make, I asked Arnott to provide Bilstein with the spring rate of the Gen2 and make properly revalved for me (Bilstein charges $70 or so per shock to revalve), then ship them to me (I place the order and pay extra for the Bilstein valving). Arnott was NOT able to do that.

If you only motivation is to get rid of the problems with air suspension, then Arnott coil overs is an ok option (NO ride improvement, height or else).

If you don't like how your Allroad rides on the stock suspension, neither Arnott coil overs nor Gen1 nor Gen2 and certainly not their Bilstein shocks are an option.

I am still waiting to get my custom modified Koni's in the front (in combination with Gen2 air springs, and the Hotchkis I already have). The Konis are larger in diameter and have firmer dampening rates. 

If that does not net the desired results (decent ride with lower height), then its time for coil over....


----------

